# Paderewski on iPhone and iPod



## Eric_58 (Nov 30, 2010)

PADEREWSKI:

The oldest of the preserved records of the pianist comes from the year 1905. The records, although a bit „cracking and humming", perfectly correspond to the atmosphere of the times.

http://itunes.apple.com/pl/app/paderewski/id390639875
List of audiotracks:

Polish Fantasy in G sharp minor, Op. 19 
(fragment) - Z. Drzewiecki (year - 1925)

Mazurka in D major, Op. 33, No. 3 
I. J. Paderewski (year - 1930)

Nocturne in E flat major, Op. 9, No. 2 
I. J. Paderewski (year - 1930)

Polonaise in A major, Op. 40, No. 1 
I. J. Paderewski (year - 1930)

Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 in C sharp minor
I. J. Paderewski (year - 1908)

Hark, Hark the Lark
I. J. Paderewski (year - 1930)

Mazurka in C sharp minor, Op. 63, No. 3 
I. J. Paderewski (year - 1930)

Polonaise in E flat minor, Op. 26, No. 2 
I. J. Paderewski (year - 1930)

Menuet in G major, Op. 14, No. 1 
I. J. Paderewski (year - 1905)

Moonlight Son. Op. 27, No. 2 in C sharp minor 
Adagio Sostenuto - I. J. Paderewski (year - 1927)


----------

